# T's V True spiders!



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok guys i think we should all write about our favorite kind of spiders either T's or true spiders, things like why you favour a T over true or vice versa. It would be nice to see some pictures added to back up your arguments too! Ok so i'll start....

Ok i favour true spiders over T's as i find them a lot more interesting in terms of habits and i find they keep you on your toes a little bit more due to them being a lot faster and more skittish than T's. Don't get me wrong i love T's but i do think in the spider world there a bit of a dinosaur, there big, sometimes very beautiful but that to me is there claim to fame. So yeah true spiders get my vote everytime :2thumb:

Here's a few pics that my friend Mike Jope took for me while he was looking after my collection when i was in between moving house and they were took with a much better camera than i own! 

Ok first up is my Orange malaysian huntsman spider (Thelcticopis modesta) which strangely laid two egg cases when the only male she's ever been near is me! 



















Ok and here's a fully grown male Cupiennius salei which recently died but i do have another one of these but i'm hoping it's not male too! 










Ok and lastly this is my 3 inch Giant japanese funnel web spider (Macrothele gigas) looking mean! (taken on my phone sorry)










Ok you lot now it's your turn :2thumb:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

poecilotheria are my favoruite genus because of their vast amount of colours and their sheer speed, here is my poecilotheria subfusca lowland









also i love my avicularia amazonica SA/AF because she has beutiful colours, hard to see in the following picture because of bad picture quality, but i love avics because of their general docile nature, and they are also fast, also the amazonica can get up to a 9" legspan, which is huge for any spider, let alone an avic
heres my amazonica









also a firm favourite to almost every t keeper has to be the almighty GBB because of its amazing blue colours and its spectacular orange abdomen also its a ferrocious eater


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

some really really impressive spiders i would really like some non T spiders again


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont have pics due to our camera being broken  

True spiders : C salei, M gigas, S terrosus and various Steatoda sp and currently waiting to be shipped : Phoneutria boliviensis, Heterpoda venatoria Polybetes pytagoricus various Lycosa sp and Sicarius hahni.

T's: Just got rid of alot of my collection and am only keeping old world arboreals now such as P.tig, P.subfusca, P.fasciata, P ornata, OBT's, H. maculta etc

Prefer my true spiders as they are faster and seem more intelligent than T's and are great to watch hunting


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

do you have a DWA? hmm i'd love a terrosus waiting for the funds to comin though lol


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

davieboi said:


> do you have a DWA? hmm i'd love a terrosus waiting for the funds to comin though lol


OH has the correct license. I wouldnt advise anyone to keep Sicarious until they have plenty of experience with fast true spider sp such as lycosa etc first.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tarantulas!!

1) P. Murinus RCF A/F


































2)G. Pulchra


































3) A. Metallica


















4) P. Chordatus ( old pics )


























5) C. Crawshayi ( Its Fake  )


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

That Orange malaysian huntsman spider is beautiful. Easy to get hold of?

Oh, and T's for me, especially Theraphosa's.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Damn Dan i wanted to buy that king baboon off you too, it's a nice size  The malaysian huntsman was a stroke of luck really, my local shop had a very expensive adult female (£50!!!!) and i wasn't willing to pay all that for it. But i was fairly lucky as that one had an egg sack and produced young which were selling for £2:50! So i got 4, and managed to raise two to adulthood but one was a male which matured long before the female  But i still have her and she's beautiful


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Shame about your huntsman pair 

I have an adult pair of salei im gonna try pairing up in a few days fingers crossed everything goes to plan and i get a sac!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> Shame about your huntsman pair
> 
> I have an adult pair of salei im gonna try pairing up in a few days fingers crossed everything goes to plan and i get a sac!


Yeah this hobby needs more of those! Those are the true spiders that i think can turn T keepers heads!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont want to count my chickens before they've hatched, so to speak, but if i do get slings from these then they will be available on here at a small price so anyone who wants to have a go at keeping these can do.

We dont believe in asking even the going rate for alot of the stuff we sell if we can help it, as we believe its more important to get people into the hobby than making money.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i will buy a couple off you muze,used to have one ,awsome spids


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

sure mate, will post a thread if we get a sac, Ive been told they arent too difficult to breed so fingers crossed : victory:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

well good luck with them ,be awsome if you could get a vid up,never seen true spiders mating ,if not lets just hope for lots little ones


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

Simon M said:


> That Orange malaysian huntsman spider is beautiful. Easy to get hold of?
> 
> Oh, and T's for me, especially Theraphosa's.


im with you on that simon Ts for me too especially the theraphosa's you cant beat them


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

True spiders for sure much more interesting to watch than any tarantula


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my it all seems split so far! But i still think trues would win anyday and i made this post so my vote counts for 2  And i'll be more than happy to buy a few of them off you Muze!


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

new world, old world and true spiders are all pretty amazing arachnids no matter where their come from. we all have one thing in common and that is we all keep arachnids and have their best interest at heart. its just down to personal preference on which species to keep
happy new year


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah either way i love anything with 8 legs! But if i had my way a lot more true spiders would be available to buy. And oh it's my 400th comment  I WANT BALLOONS!!!!!:devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah either way i love anything with 8 legs! But if i had my way a lot more true spiders would be available to buy. And oh it's my 400th comment  I WANT BALLOONS!!!!!:devil:


:jump::jump::jump: there's no balloons in the smilies, will these do?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> :jump::jump::jump: there's no balloons in the smilies, will these do?


Lol yeah they will do for now! But i want balloons time i get to a 1000


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok forget about the balloons! Get back to topic :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

The True widows are so cool to watch tho very nimble little movers


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh you mean the beautiful Lactrodectus?


----------

